# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  حقيقة عجيبة حول إمكانية رؤية الماضي

## دموع الغصون

حقيقة عجيبة حول إمكانية رؤية الماضي







قد يبدو الحديث غريبا و لكنها حقيقة ، فإذا نظرنا الى السماء في ليلة صافية 
سنرى ملايين النجوم ، و لكن هل تعلمون أن كثير من هذه النجوم غير موجود الآن 
في الحقيقة و لكن ما نراه عبارة عن صورة قديمة لهذه النجوم ، 
فبعض هذه النجوم قد اندثر و منها ما انفجر و منها ما اندمج مع غيره من وقت طويل جدا 
و لكنا مازلنا نرى صورتها القديمة.



لتفسير ذلك الأمر علينا أن ندرك أننا نرى الأشياء نتيجة لوصولنا الضوء المنبعث منها أو المنعكس عليها 
و حيث أن النجوم بعيدة جدا عنا بملايين السنوات الضوئية أو بكلمات أخرى 
يمكن القول أن الضوء المنبعث منها يستغرق ملايين السنين للوصول إلينا 
فإن أي حدث يحصل على تلك النجوم يستغرق ضوءه ملايين السنين كي يصل إلينا 
و بالتالي فما نراه الآن هو ضوء ذلك النجم الذي انطلق من ملايين السنين و لم يصل إلينا إلا الآن ، 
فضوء الشمس على سبيل المثال يصلنا بعد 7 دقائق من انبعاثه من الشمس أي أن صورة الشمس التي نراها تكون قديمة بسبع دقائق عن الحقيقة.




الممتع أو العجيب في الأمر هو أننا لو افترضنا وجود كائنات على تلك النجوم و تمكنت من رؤيتنا 
فهي أيضا سترى صورة قديمة لنا ، 
فلو افترضنا أن كوكبا ما يبعد عنا 5 آلاف سنة ضوئية و كان عليه كائنات ما 
و تمكنت من توجيه تلسكوباتها نحو الأرض و بالتحديد نحو مصر مثلا ..





فسترى الفراعنة و هي تبني الأهرام. قد يكون الكلام غريب 
و لكن ماذا لو افترضنا افتراضا آخر و هو أن الإنسان تمكن بطريقة ما من الوصول الى تلك الكواكب 
أو النجوم البعيده و نظر الى الأرض فسيتمكن من رؤية الماضي على الأرض ..



سبحان من علم الإنسان مالم يعلم

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله العلي العظيم 

حقائق مدهشة بالفعل 


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

سبحان الله 
مشكور محمد على المرور الجميل

----------

